# Neue Bremse muss her, DIA TECH 990 Hombre zu empfehlen?



## Didgi (21. April 2006)

Hey,

also ich bin jetzt ein paar mal gefahren und bin mit den Bremsen an meinem bike kein bisschen zufrieden. Ich hab gemerkt das mir die Bremsen sehr wichtig sind, vorallem vorne. Jetzt hätt ich gern ne Bremse die auch funktioniert. 

Hab bei www.bmx-mailorder.de die DIA TECH 990 Hombre "Gold" U-Brake gefunden. Die hätt ich gern. Hab auch im Forum schon öfter gehört das die gut sein soll. Dies ist doch auch der Fall oder? Oder gibts irgendwelche Nachteile? Könnt ihr ne andere empfehlen?

Hab gesehen das die Bremse durch 2 Schrauben jeweils an der Seite befestigt wird, meine jetzige Bremse wird jedoch nur durch 1 Schraube oben, in der Mitte befestigt. Da ich mir keine neue Gabel kaufen möchte hab ich weiter geschaut und diese U-Brake Platte gefunden (Unter Bremsen->Zubehör->ganz unten). Die ist doch für meinen Fall vorgesehen oder? Das müsste doch gehen. Sind da Bremsklötze dabei oder brauch ich noch welche? Wenn ja, welche könnt ihr empfehlen? Hab schwarze glatte Felgen. Was für Beläge sind wohl die besten? Hab im Thread weiter unten gelesen, das Trial Beläge der Hammer sein sollen. Passen die auch die Hombre? Was fahrt ihr für Beläge?

Würd dann auch gleich den DIA COMPE Goldfinger für vorne dazu bestellen. Gibts an denen irgendwas zu bemängeln? Hab gesehen das die Bremshebel sehr kurz sind, aber ich denk daran gewöhnt man sich. 

Brauch ich sonst noch was? Neue Züge oder so?

Ach noch was anderes. Passen normale MTB Griffe an nen BMX Lenker? Würd gern die Race Face Good&Evil montieren. Geht das?

Daniel


----------



## AerO (21. April 2006)

also.
bei nem kleinen geldbeutel machst du mit der 990 nichts falsch, ist ne günstige, gute bremse.
das mit der platte haste schon ganz gut verstanden, genauso gehts.
das mit dem goldfinger würd ich mir nochmal überlegen, den wenn du so auf ne vr-bremse stehst, dann solltest du auch mal mit 2 fingern bremsen können. nimm daher lieber nen tech99 hebel, wahlweise gekrümmt (dirtyharry)
beläge auf ner schwarzen felge sollten eigentlich lachsfarben sein, würde die supra2 nehmen (koolstop).
wenn das alles gut funktionieren soll, dann bestell dir noch nen ody linear sliccable dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (21. April 2006)

Mit der 990 machst du nichts falsch. Die ist sehr steif und bremst gut. Hab meine kaputt gespielt und werde mir auch wieder die holen oder die Hombre Fiesta.


----------



## Nathol (21. April 2006)

Mein Bruder hat seit ein paar Tagen den Golfinger und ich find ihn ziemlich kurz, man kann kaum mit 2 Fingern bremsen, was für vorne(wie bereits gesagt) wichtig sein könnte.


----------



## Didgi (21. April 2006)

Ok, ich denk ich bestell jetzt folgendes:

- DIA TECH 996 Hombre (vorne+hinten)
- DIA COMPE Dirty Harry (vorne+hinten)
- KOOL STOP Supra 2 (lachs)
- Odyssey Linear Slick Cable 
- Odyssey Rotor Cable (oben+unten)

= ca. 110  

Geht das nicht billiger?

Was haltet ihr von der Zusammenstellung? Hab ich was vergessen? Oder soll ich erst mal nur für vorne bestellen und hinten einfach mal erst die Supra 2 drauf machen?

Daniel


----------



## AerO (21. April 2006)

es geht billiger, dann bremsts nur nicht.
bestell den mist jetzt und freu dich drüber, dass es funktioniert.


----------



## evil_rider (21. April 2006)

klar gehts billiger, lasse die VR bremse weg, brauch eh kein mensch... genausowenig wien rotor!


----------



## jimbim (22. April 2006)

wer ne vr-bremse braucht, soll auch eine haben , rotor auch


----------



## Raddon (22. April 2006)

Es gibt eine 996 (Hombre) und eine 990. Nimm auf keinen Fall die 996.


----------



## Didgi (22. April 2006)

Raddon schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt eine 996 (Hombre) und eine 990. Nimm auf keinen Fall die 996.



Hmmm, wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen 996 und 990?

Hab grad gesehen das es die 990 nicht in gold gibt, schade


----------



## RISE (22. April 2006)

990 ist steifer. Hatte überlegt mir mal andere zu kaufen als ich beim Macneil damals auf 30/11 umgerüstet habe, aber der Supportingmensch von Macneil meinte, dass die Dinger ben doch sehr gut sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (24. April 2006)

Ok, letzte Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt die DIA COMPE 990 bestell, brauch ich doch für hinten noch dieses Kabeldreieck und das kurze Verbindungskabel oder ist das dabei?

Und das Bremskabel das vom Rotor kommt wird dann einfach mittels der Kabelklemmschraueb oben in der Mitte des Kabeldreiecks festgeschraubt oder?

Irgendwie raff ich es nicht so richtig, will halt nix falsches bestellen.

Daniel


----------



## Didgi (26. April 2006)

Hab eben gemerkt das ich die KOOL STOP SUPRA 2 gar nicht an die DIA COMPE 990 montieren kann, da sie SUPRA 2 geschraubt werden, aber an die 990 nur gesteckte Bremsbacken montiert werden können.

Und jetzt? Welche Bremsbacken soll ich jetzt nehmen?

Oder gibts die SUPRA 2 auch irgendwo zum stecken?

Daniel


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (26. April 2006)

Koolstop Eagle 2


----------



## Didgi (26. April 2006)

SIDDHARTHA schrieb:
			
		

> Coolstop Eagle 2



Meinst du die KOOL STOP EagleClaw2? Sind die gut?


----------



## Sele666 (26. April 2006)

ja sindse


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. April 2006)

Kann mich jemand von dem

Cool - Kool 

und

Demolution - Demolition

Fluch befreien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (27. April 2006)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den Eagle Claw 2 und den Eagle 2?
Welche soll ich nehmen?

Daniel


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (27. April 2006)

Didgi schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen den Eagle Claw 2 und den Eagle 2?
> Welche soll ich nehmen?
> 
> Daniel



Ich habe nicht die geringste Ahnung  

Beide passen auf jeden Fall für die 990


----------



## Didgi (27. April 2006)

Hmm, na dann schau ich mal welche ich nehm.

Danke, Daniel


----------



## fashizzel (27. April 2006)

also ich hab die 990 mit roten koolstop belägen und nokon kabeln, kann immer mit einem finger bremsen.


----------



## Didgi (27. April 2006)

fashizzel schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab die 990 mit roten koolstop belägen und nokon kabeln, kann immer mit einem finger bremsen.



Hmm, ja, Nokon wär schon geil. Ist aber viel zu teuer leider.

Werd jetzt folgendes bestellen:

- DIA COMPE 990 (vorne)
- DIA COMPE Dirty Harry
- Odyssey Linear Slick Cable
- Kool Stop Eagle Claw 2

und noch ein Paar Primo V-Monster  

Daniel


----------



## fashizzel (27. April 2006)

wenn du den bremsgriff nicht weit in der biegung vom lenker fährst würd ich eine anderen bremsgriff nehmen, primo oder odyssey zum beispiel


----------



## Didgi (27. April 2006)

Hmm, welchen würdet ihr empfehlen:

- Odyssey Monolever Short 

oder

- Odyssey Monolever Medium

Eigentlich tendier ich zum Short, weis aber nicht ob der nicht *zu* kurz ist. Habt ihr da Erfahrung?

Daniel


----------



## AerO (27. April 2006)

der mono short is der beste hebel wo gibt. so kurz isser garnicht, aufgrund der extrem wunderbaren ergonomie schmiegt er sich astrein dem bzw den fingern an. kaufen.


----------



## Didgi (27. April 2006)

AerO schrieb:
			
		

> der mono short is der beste hebel wo gibt. so kurz isser garnicht, aufgrund der extrem wunderbaren ergonomie schmiegt er sich astrein dem bzw den fingern an. kaufen.




Danke, Schon fast bestellt


----------



## No Risk (29. April 2006)

welche bremse ist nun stabiler die DIA COMPE 990 U-Brake (rear) oder die DIA-TECH 996 Hombre Fiesta U-Brake? Die Fiesta ist ja eine 996.
Welche hat weniger felx?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fashizzel (29. April 2006)

990


----------

